# Hardwood Supplies in Scotland



## aitchem (26 May 2007)

Hi All,

Anybody in Scotland.?
I just moved to Aberdeen ( work .! )

There doesn't seem to be any decent Hardwood Suppliers up here.
Anybody know good outfits I can mail order from in the UK.?


thanks
HM


----------



## Mike.C (26 May 2007)

Hi HM,

This guy (Paul Conroy) at scottish hardwoods http://www.scottish-hardwoods.com/ does some really good gear, and his prices are not too bad either. Although his web site has not been updated in a while.

He's about 55 or 60 miles away from you but it's well worth the drive. And if you take the costal road there are some brilliant views.

Give him a ring before you go because he is sometimes out on buying trips.

HTH

Cheers

Mike


----------



## PowerTool (27 May 2007)

He also has an e-bay shop,which I've bought from a couple of times - service and price have been great,intend buying from him again.(only thing is P&P is £12 for up to 30kg,so might be as cheap for you to go for a ride out and see it all for yourself  )

Andrew


----------



## Ian Dalziel (27 May 2007)

Hi Aitchem,
There is a guy just north of Aberdeen in a place called Mintlaw who does specalist hardwoods and exotics, His name is Colin Cooper but i dont have his number but Mike in Grampian Power Tools will give you it.

cheers

I


----------



## dickm (27 May 2007)

Interesting problem HM - I'm about to encounter the same one, as I'm moving to north of Aberdeen some time towards the end of June. 
Lethenty Mill is one possible source of (expensive?) timber, and there is also a place in Ythanwells that my daughter has mentioned. 
Have to say that on one visit to Scottish Hardwoods, I didn't find them very helpful, but maybe it was a bad day.
Our new house has two single-garage-sized workshop areas, so I'm looking forward to having a bit more space round my machinery


----------



## Mike.C (27 May 2007)

> dick,
> 
> Have to say that on one visit to Scottish Hardwoods, I didn't find them very helpful, but maybe it was a bad day.



I am very surprised that they were not very helpful because usually they will bend over backwards to help. As you say it may have been a bad day. Was Paul the owner there?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## dickm (27 May 2007)

Mike.C":1a1u0iu2 said:


> I am very surprised that they were not very helpful because usually they will bend over backwards to help. As you say it may have been a bad day. Was Paul the owner there?



Not sure - it's a few years back. It was a youngish chap, and he was on his own, so possibly a bit harassed. 
But I'll certainly be trying them again once we are settled and the workshops are set up.


----------



## Ian Dalziel (27 May 2007)

Just came across his business card........its called Aberdeenshire Hardwoods....mainly he imports exotics but lots of other local stuff.......he seems to specialise in cutting the logs into turning sized pieces, seals them then sells them to craft supplies...axminster etc

he has generally got good logs of African Ebony, rosewoods, purpleheart, lemonwood etc


I


----------



## Offcut (28 May 2007)

The build centre in Aberdeen sells: Oak, beach, ash, iroko etc in rough sawn lengths. Nothing particulary exotic though. They don't always have large stocks but the timber is not too bad. You have to do all the planing and cutting yourself.

Andy


----------



## MIGNAL (1 Jun 2007)

I recently received some timber from Scottish-Hardwoods. Fast delivery and I 'm really pleased with the quality of the timber I received - all at a very competitive price. Thanks to Mike c for the link.


----------



## Mike.C (1 Jun 2007)

> Mignal,
> 
> I recently received some timber from Scottish-Hardwoods. Fast delivery and I 'm really pleased with the quality of the timber I received - all at a very competitive price. Thanks to Mike c for the link.



Your very welcome.

Cheers

Mike


----------

